# Railbus Sound Card Question



## PaulRace (Apr 30, 2020)

I am acquiring a Delton Doozie labeled for PRR, my preferred railroad, and one that actually used gas-powered railcars on traction lines it owned. Sorry to whoever I outbid on the sucker two days ago, but I've been looking for one of these for a very long time.

I already have the AristoCraft C&S railcar that I was thinking about putting a sound system in. A fellow has 3 Aristo railcar sound systems for sale on eBay. Now I'm wondering if the system would work in a Doozie?

Has anyone here used the Aristo Railcar Sound card, and could you give me some guidance?

Or is there a DCC control/sound combination that anyone could recommend?

True confession - I got the bug when researching railbuses for a reader and turning my notes into an article: https://familygardentrains.com/primer/rolling_stock/railbus/railbuses.htm If you take a look at that article, please send me any corrections.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've not used the AristoCraft railbus sound card. But I do have two railbusses that use the Phoenix systems programmed as the galloping goose. One has an arooga horn and the other a standard horn.

I converted mine fo a delayed start and you can hear the driver open the door, get in, close the door and start the engine, then let it warm up prior to departing. Meanwhile, the rear red light flashes.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have used the Zimo decoders in my LGB pickup truck and I like the sound. There are also many different model goose and there are separate files for the different models. 



The 4 amp decoder is $165 at Trainli.com, but you need to buy the code for $35 more. This decoder is full featured and will run on DC, DCC, or battery systems that support DCC.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, couldn't he use the higher powered 645 also if he did not pull any extra cars?


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

LocoSound has various rail car sounds that are customizable. GScsale Graphics sells them for about $95. I have them in my 2 RGS Geese and love them.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul,

I have a NEW in box Sierra Soundtraxx RGS Galloping Goose sound system I'd sell if your interested.

Michael


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The MX645P22 can be used and you could pull cars as this unit is rated at 1.8 total amps. Cost $100 plus another 35 for the lode code.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

MyLocoSound makes a RailBus/Goose card now ...
Check it out here


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I get "This site can’t be reached". Could this be the link?

https://www.gscalegraphics.net/store/p123/MyLocoSound.html#/


----------



## PaulRace (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks all for the helpful suggestions. I didn't think about a Galloping Goose sound card. Of course that had a Pierce Arrow engine and the PRR railbusses had Mac engines. Do you suppose there was much difference in sound?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The geese had different motors, too, so I'd think the sound would certainly be close enough to count. Let's be practical--lacking a recording of a Mack engine, any small gas engine will have to do in order to be reasonably prototypical. It's certainly going to be much closer than an Alco or EMD prime mover. 



I've got Soundtraxx Tsunami decoders in both of my Geese. I'm using the 1-amp version, and that's proven perfectly adequate. Note that you can find the older 1-amp Tsunami decoders pretty cheap now that the Tsunami2 decoders are out on the market. The differences between the older and newer generation boards aren't really noticeable to the operation of the Geese or other critters, so if you can find one for cheap(ish), you're not losing anything. I've seen them going for as low as $50 from dealers looking to clear old stock.


Later,


K


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

One thing to remember is where/what you may do in the future esp for track powered DCC. My purchases now are for decoders that can handle over 24 volts and my system does output 24 volts (my DC power pack is 30 volts input). Older MRC decoders have regulators that get real hot on my system and I added heat sinks. Some soundtraxx decoders are built to get an error over 22 volts. Some command stations are les than 20 volts so no problem with them, but you can not run a 'fast train' fast!! LGB acela is one for example.


----------

